# A few CBT questions



## worship (Mar 11, 2008)

I have started to do CBT and I know pretty much all the basics to actually try it out in the real world.

I can successfully pinpoint the irrational thoughts (and have written down a few) that are preventing me from doing something most of the time.

Anyway, my questions are:

1) I have known for a while that my thoughts aren't rational and when I was forced into situations to confront them they always proved irrational and exaggerated, but I haven't really improved much from this. Why not?

2) Sometimes when I get an irrational thought when speaking to someone or whatever, and challenge it, I will get other irrational thoughts popping up. How do I cope with this?

3) Sometimes I cannot pinpoint what thought(s) is/are making me anxious. Are there any tips to help do so? Or is it just practice?

4) Should I bother logging my thoughts as much as possible? Or is it only worthwhile doing so when starting?

5) How many times/for how long do I need to successfully challenge a thought before it becomes replaced with a rational one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow - good questions that might be best answered by someone who knows you a bit better, like a therapist. I'll share with you my experience, though.

*1) I have known for a while that my thoughts aren't rational and when I was forced into situations to confront them they always proved irrational and exaggerated, but I haven't really improved much from this. Why not?*

I would challenge myself to define _improved_. In my case, my expectations would normally be too high.

*2) Sometimes when I get an irrational thought when speaking to someone or whatever, and challenge it, I will get other irrational thoughts popping up. How do I cope with this?*

By recognizing them as irrational and identifying them as nothing more than a distraction from my goal. Sort of a "me against the anxiety" battle of wills.

*3) Sometimes I cannot pinpoint what thought(s) is/are making me anxious. Are there any tips to help do so? Or is it just practice?*

For me it may have been more than just a thought. I would examine my day, or the past week, to see if there might be something else bothering me.

*4) Should I bother logging my thoughts as much as possible? Or is it only worthwhile doing so when starting?*

As difficult as it is to keep journaling, I would keep up on it as long as necessary.

*5) How many times/for how long do I need to successfully challenge a thought before it becomes replaced with a rational one?*

I guess this would vary from individual to individual. I would tell myself that this is no race and that I can't compare myself to others in regards to recovery time.

Hope that helps at least in some small way.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Have you identified and removed safety behaviours, practiced attentional training and used mindfulness to catch the post-event ruminations?


----------



## worship (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Have you identified and removed safety behaviours, practiced attentional training and used mindfulness to catch the post-event ruminations?


I'm not sure what 'safety behaviours' or 'mindfulness' is. I've tried google but it wasn't really helpful in relation to SA. Can you provide any links?

I got your post on attentional training and will try the exercise later tonight.


----------

